# Buttonwillow Sept 17-18



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SergioK said:


> CCW is ok... but Talladega is bucket loads of dirt more fun CW in my opinion... :tsk: :eeps: :angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


>


With any luck (or misfortune if you believe Hack and those guys  ), you just might have me in the right seat this weekend.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SergioK said:


> With any luck (or misfortune if you believe Hack and those guys  ), you just might have me in the right seat this weekend.


That would be always welcomed. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> That would be always welcomed. Thanks. :thumbup:


 You're looking forward to him rubbing your creamy thighs? :loco:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> You're looking forward to him rubbing your creamy thighs? :loco:


first of all, i'd like to think that i am a bronzely tanned adonis...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> first of all, i'd like to think that i am a bronzely tanned adonis...










:rofl: :bustingup


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> first of all, i'd like to think that i am a bronzely tanned adonis...


 There you go spending more money on mods again :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> first of all, i'd like to think that i am a bronzely tanned adonis...


 How about giving it a second try, then... back in reality this time around.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> How about giving it a second try, then... back in reality this time around.


 :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> :rofl:


 Somebody's got to keep him in line...


----------

